# Gas Company Tower vs One King West



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Hopefully this one won't be as one sided as the other. 



*Gas Company Tower, Los Angeles, USA*
228m 
52 floors
Finished: 1991




























*One King West, Toronto, Canada*
176.2 m
51 Floors
Finished: 2005


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

One King West looks nicer...


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

one king looks cool but there are not enought angles to judge proper... gas co gets my vote!!!


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

BTW *Marcanadian* the third pic of One King West is actually useless...
you might want to change it


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Well I wanted a head on pic to show the glass down the side. The other side doesn't have glass going down. Ill leave it up until I can find a better pic.


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

The gas company is awsome it gives me an excited feeling when i see it


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

1 king west.. the thinness makes it seem so much taller then it actually is.


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Gas Co. Tower.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

One king west is nicer looking. Isn't the MuchMusic Penthouse there?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The VJ search contestants lived there.


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

I say the Gas Co Tower because it has a bit more colour to it.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Here's a much better pic of 1KW. (Emporis)










And some info.

- Parking levels, an atrium, a specialty theatre and an additional storey containing luxury townhouses were added to the bank building. 
- The tower's height-to-width ratio is approximately 11:1, which is much greater than the more usual 4 or 6:1 value. The tower has a gross construction area of 47,800 m² with 574 units and parking for 101 vehicles. 
- The primary challenge on this project was to develop a structural system that would support the tower and minimize the sway at the top within a narrow 15 m width, but would not interfere with the historically protected architectural elements in the bank building. 
- An atrium with hanging rainforest-style foliage will take up the first 6 floors in the center of the building. 
- The original One King Street West has been converted into 200 apartments, featuring a 6-storey atrium enclosing 42 private suites. 
- This unique building features a very slender condominium-hotel linked to the existing turn-of-the-century 12 storey Toronto Dominion Bank building. 
- The tower incorporated the circa-1913 Dominion Bank Building.


----------



## EDBTZ (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm biased towards Gas Company Tower since I've seen it in person.


----------



## markcode (Sep 12, 2005)

1 King West... just because it's taller than Gas Company Tower; actually both the towers are not so beautiful


----------



## SOLOMON (May 18, 2005)

One King West....


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Gas tower looks bolder


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

One King West is smoother, and looks nicer.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

One King West... a much much more interesting project, better looking, more creative design process, etc. 

-thryve


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

Gas Company Tower


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Gas Company Tower. I've seen it featured in lots of movies too - Virtuosity, Speed, The Island, Volcano. . .


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

too easy - One King West. Gas Tower is just some boxes with a curved part. 1KW is just so much more sleeker, not to mention the awesome base.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Gas Co. It's so sexy. One of the best towers in La. 1 king west works for me too it's so sleek and slender and I really do like the facade but i actually like the bulkiness of gas company tower more.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

what a Question: it's the Gas company tower!!!


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Difficult Choice..... maybe I prefer a little more the Gas Company Tower.
________________________________________________________________

My Blogs:http://tempiovespasiano.blogspot.com/


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

1KW looks very nice, but notr nice enough. The GP Tower is really intersting w/ the curved top. The lobby is nice too, my vote is for the GP Tower. This building is featured in the movie Dare Devil, but is it supposedly located in Manhatta not LA.


----------



## superman987 (Sep 29, 2005)

Easily Gas company tower. 1KW does have a nicer base though. 

Really suprised 1KW is winning the poll


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

1KW, it's much more stylish and sleek looking.


----------

